

20 Years of Impulse Tracker, Part 3 - bane
http://roartindon.blogspot.com/2014/10/20-years-of-impulse-tracker-part-3.html

======
girvo
Ah Impulse Tracker, how I miss you. These days I'm running Renoise, a modern
tracker (crossed with a regular DAW), and I adore it, but theres a special
place in my heart for Impulse Tracker (and another tracker that I used to run
on Windows 95, but I can't ever remember what it was).

~~~
danwills
Here here! Recently I went back to remaster my old .IT tracks using
Schizmtracker (an impulse-clone, which I'm running in Gentoo Linux) and it
made me so nostalgic!

Three cheers for Jeff Lim's fine work, and what a champion for releasing the
source!!

------
pjmlp
Partially related, the afternoons I enjoyed with friends creating music on the
Amiga with ProTracker.

Anyone remembers Amigas being on sale with ProTracker running as the demo
software?

------
krivx
"License

License for this source code is pending."

Sort it out!

